# check it out



## jonhirsh (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey i just finished programing my first show which uses inteligant lighting (to bad its only one studio spot) its a musical called Tick Tick Boom Check it out http://www.tick-tick-boom.com . its written by the same guy who wrote rent Jonathan larson its amazing and has a great cast includeing Dean Armstrong from Queer as Folk 

Thanks 
Jon Hirsh
Black Horse Productions
416 371 2216


----------



## wemeck (Feb 25, 2005)

Great Job. It only gets more time consuming from here on up!!!LOL.

p.s. wait until you 34 of them. Then sleep will be a vaction.


----------

